# Susan - IB50 work capability assessment



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Susan,I'm wondering if you can remember how long after sending in your IB50 (Work capability assessment form) that you heard about whether you needed to go for an examination.... I sent in my form well over a month ago now and haven't heard a peep back since... I tried calling up the Social Security Office but they told me it was dealt with by a medical team so they couldn't inform me whether I will need to go for an assessment in the future or not....they just told me to sit and wait to see if I would need to go.These benefit people sure don't understand how stressful it is having stuff 'hanging' over you do they?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, if your system is anything like the US's, it's gonna take a long time. The best thing to do over here is file it, then forget about it. It took probably 2 or 3 months for them to schedule my first "medical assesment" here.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Clair, I will look out my file and let you know... next week ok? I'm sure it was several weeks, at least. If you do have to have a medical examination you'll get a letter. The benefits office might be able to tell you when your claim was processed, or what the processing delay time is.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

It was 7 weeks.


----------

